# Baking Pan Size Conversion



## Janet H

I occasionally have to get out my calculator to figure out what size pans to use.  I've finally wised up and written it down - thought I'd share....



Here's a nice (and larger) version you can print as well:
View attachment baking pan conversion chart.pdf


----------



## Alix

Janet, that is a VERY useful tool. Is there any way to make it larger? I can't get it to zoom much on my screen. Am I just being stupid?


----------



## Janet H

yes - reread post first - I added a downloadable pdf - nice and big


----------



## Alix

Smooch! I didn't see the PDF. Much better! I might actually print that baby and put it up in the cabinet for easy reference.


----------



## CWS4322

I think DCers could start adding temperature ranges for the different pan sizes.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Janet!  That is very close to the chart I have - made partly on my own, and from other sites.  I have printed this.

As for temperature changes, I find that if I go beyond 10 inches round and/or 2 inches deep (some of my cakes are 3) I drop the temp to 325 F otherwise it is at 350 F for most baking.


----------



## acerbicacid

Thank you, that is brilliant, helps me with cup measurements


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Janet H said:


> I occasionally have to get out my calculator to figure out what size pans to use.  I've finally wised up and written it down - thought I'd share....
> 
> View attachment 15539
> 
> Here's a nice (and larger) version you can print as well:
> View attachment 15540



A great idea! And thanks for sharing your pdf, Janet.


----------



## SugarandCrumbs

I'm currently on a mission to gather up all the baking related maths, calculators and guides and stick it in one place: 

Sugar and Crumbs - Your baking community

If it's not a problem I may expand upon the baking tin capacity guide to include the information you've collected in your pdf?


----------



## lyndalou

I am making a corn pudding to bring to a friends house for Thanksgiving. The recipe calls for a 1 1/2 quart dish to bake it in. i am doubling the recipe. I think i can use a 9x13 pan. Think this will work?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Smooch! I didn't see the PDF. Much better! I might actually print that baby and put it up in the cabinet for easy reference.


I just printed it out. It is readable, 

I did print it out. It is readable, but make sure you have your reading glasses on. The print is larger than Janet's post. Worth keeping right there on your fridge. 

Thanks Janet.


----------



## skilletlicker

Addie said:


> I did print it out. It is readable, but make sure you have your reading glasses on.



I clicked on the chart in the original post. As you describe, it is very small print. But then I clicked on her link to the pdf document and printed that. It neatly fills an 8½ x 11" sheet and is much more readable.


----------

